# Help me with these two 40 inch options?



## dhruv_b (Nov 13, 2012)

Hi.

I was looking for a 40''inch no frills LED TV for my family. After visiting Croma I have narrowed down to two options.

*1. Sony EX430 Series BRAVIA Direct for Rs 54,500

vs 

2. Samsung EH5000 for Rs 49,900*


I have to pick one and both of them seem nice. *Which one should I choose ?*


----------



## a_medico (Nov 13, 2012)

Bravia anytime.


----------



## aroraanant (Nov 20, 2012)

EX430 is not so impressive, if you want sony then choose EX650 or above model.
Apart from that Samsung EH5000 is good for the price, but the price you have mentioned here is too high.
You can easily get it for 48k or may be less, all depends on how good you are at bargaining.


----------



## Jhamit (Nov 20, 2012)

aroraanant said:


> EX430 is not so impressive, if you want sony then choose EX650 or above model.
> Apart from that Samsung EH5000 is good for the price, but the price you have mentioned here is too high.
> You can easily get it for 48k or may be less, all depends on how good you are at bargaining.



I would agree, I have checked EX430 and it has nothing special. The speakers are of 5W x 2 even with the 40" model. Whereas most of the TVs whether 32" or 40/42" have 10W x 2 speakers. I have seen EX550 and EX650 and they are better with X-Reality Engine as compared to Plain Bravia on EX430 and also better motion rate


----------



## Minion (Nov 21, 2012)

get sony EX650.


----------

